# Aluminum bar clamps



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could buy some aluminum bar clamps, 48" preferably? I'm in Ottawa Canada and would prefer to buy them from a local store but no one seems to sell them. leevalley used to sell them but not anymore. I bought a bunch several years ago from Totem, but they are only in Western Canada, and even though they are owned by Rona, they seem to carry different products.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

By 'Bar Clamp' do you mean the type that is constructed around an extruded square aluminum tube, with indents every inch or so to engage the tail? Or is there another type of aluminum bar clamp that you are looking for?


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

The one with the dents. Sorry I tried to add a picture to the original post but it didn't work. Here is a link to a picture:

http://www.samona.com/site/displayimage.php?image=50240_V1_CT.jpg


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

I have several of these and some are 4' long. 
Got them all at Harbor Freight in USA.
They were on sale and very inexpensive. 
Good luck.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, I have seen them on their website, unfortunately need something closer to home than that.

Thanks.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

these are online but a very attractive price.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31735&site=ROCKLER


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Is there a Princess Auto in your area? They sometimes have genuine Pony/Jorgensen clamps as you described. sometimes even on sale! Don't buy cheep ones. Anyway they're not as versatile as 3/4" pipe clamps, because they flex a lot. Okay if you are doing face frames or carcases, not good if you are laminating solid wood panels or table-tops.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

In my area, both Lowe's and Home Depot carry them. If you have either store in your area, you can try those. And I know that Lowe's can special order them if they don't stock them.

If I recall correctly, Home Depot carries the Jorgenson brand and Lowe's carries the Irwin brand aluminum bar clamps.

Cheers!


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll check lowes and HD, but their websites don't show them as having them. I think they stock different stuff north and south of the border.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought 39 of those 48" Jorgensen/Pony clamps on CL for $140! They are great clamps and I would highly recommend them. I don't see any alum bar clamps at our Lowes or HD.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dabcan: Drive over to Princess Auto, 1111 Ages dr. in Ottawa, and get some Jorgensen aluminum bar clamps. *Case closed.*


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

after spending $$$ on Besseys et al, I mostly reach for the Pony pipers.


----------

